# LED Vs. T5HO



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi guys, just wondering if anyone know of have experienced a difference in the Usage of LED Vs. T5.

I was talking to someone and they mentioned that their monthly electricity bill reduced by about 40-50 bucks after using LED lighting on the reef tank. 

I'm going to be using a T5HO on my new SW project, just wondering if LED is a good investment over longterm! 

Thanks,

Zee.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Good question, I think it depends on the quality and size of the lights, you will also save on replacing Ho bulbs every 6 months or so - I see this as the biggest savings . I am using 24" t5 ho bulbs on my 26 gallon marine tank. I would of spent close to $500 on equivalent Led's . I picked up my T5 HO light for $150 off a fellow reefer. I doubt it saves more than $20 or so a month in electricity.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

So far I have not been blown away by any LED fixture. The only great success I have personally seen is on very small aquariums. There is a huge range in LED lighting still coming out what seems daily. 
Power in BC is very inexpensive compared to most countries and the cost of replacing T5 bulbs is very low. I think it would be many years of use before recouping the cost of the average LED fixture. IMO.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

To me it's not only a matter of recouping the cost over time. Our hobby draws a lot of electricity and I think it makes sense to try and reduce that when we can. Hydro is relatively clean in BC, but still. So even if we don't recoup the cost of LEDs very quickly, I think they still make a lot of sense. 

I have Hamilton LED strips and I absolutely love them. I've never looked back.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I am getting a 5'8" custom LED unit built with 120w of 10000k, 80w of blue 455nm, 30w 6500k and 30w 20000k. It will have built in dimmers and digital timers for each colour spectrum. I plan to test it with my Apogee PAR meter (another reefer toy that several local reefers bought together) to see if I need to increase the number of LEDs or anything. Should have the light by end of the week.

Anthony


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I think Grant is absolutely correct in term of recouping cost. But the young folks have taught me that there is something call "cool factor".

I also seriously share Franck's sentiment but just waiting for the aquarium LED arena to settle a bit before I start replacing all my fixtures. Still too pricy due to the limited manufacturers and options.

I am already replacing the house bulbs with LEDs bit by bit. Cost of LED bulbs are still about 10 - 20 time those of incandescent and not all bulbs types are readily available. If not for the environment, honestly I would have stayed with the good old cheap light bulbs. I am predicting LED bulbs prices to be 1/2 - 1/3 of the current level and probably at least 50% of light fixtures will be LED by this time next year


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> I think Grant is absolutely correct in term of recouping cost. But the young folks have taught me that there is something call "cool factor".
> 
> I also seriously share Franck's sentiment but just waiting for the aquarium LED arena to settle a bit before I start replacing all my fixtures. Still too pricy due to the limited manufacturers and options.
> 
> I am already replacing the house bulbs with LEDs bit by bit. Cost of LED bulbs are still about 10 - 20 time those of incandescent and not all bulbs types are readily available. If not for the environment, honestly I would have stayed with the good old cheap light bulbs. I am predicting LED bulbs prices to be 1/2 - 1/3 of the current level and probably at least 50% of light fixtures will be LED by this time next year


Im with you there gklaw, been switching many house fixtures over. In a home respect there are a lot of advances there. Strangely I find certain upgrades to home fixtures brighter and others not so much. I don't miss the heat of halogens though but the lights are dimmer in that regard. Unfortunately the same cost issue exists there as well, changing a 4" recessed light for $50 is a long term recoup for sure.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Depends on how you use your lighting...

LED, in my opinion is great for fish only, both Salt and fresh. Unless you are handy and know what you are doing, installing 5W LED is not as easy and as accessiable at all. 

It also reduces electricity and heat. And fixtures are much cheaper than the first generation of LED fixtures. 

For example, a dual NOT5 dual fixture costs somewhere around $60, a HOT5 36" dual fixture costs somewhere around $65 if you know where to look. a 36" LED fixture costs $75 if you know where to look. Assuming you are only using it to light up your tank for fish only, in a year or less, you will recoup your cost there. 

Planted tank is a bit different. And most will agree that HOT5 is a must. But some hobbyists are starting to shift to more important of CO2 instead of what type of fixtures. We should wait and see.

I have no clue about reef tank. 

But for general use, if you know what to get, it is not just cool to have LED light fixture, it can reduce your over cost of running your energy bill for your aquarium; both on electricity and bulb replacement costs.

Keep in mind also it is not like years ago, LED fixtures are 3-10 days costs compare to your NOT5 fixture. The cost are much closer nowaday.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Agree with Charles there and thanks for stocking those affordable LEDs - very tempting and thinking . Almost think those should be good enough for less light demanding plants.

I think LED for planted should be quite accessible cost-wise by some time next year. I am seeing 120W LED street lamps at some lighting manufacturers already. Should be an easy transfers of technology to the hobby.

I think LED for SW softies is getting close. I am staying put with T5HO for now. Pretty sure they will be affordable Christmas presents from me to me next Christmas


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

What do you think is using more electrical power, lights or heaters. I am thinking of reducing some of my tanks simply because of the expense of electricity. My last bill was $260 for 2 months, and the previous bill wasnt much below that. I have all my heaters turned down as low as I think is safe for the fish. My lights are only on for maybe 4-5 hrs a day. We are pretty consious about turning off lights in the house when were at home. Thank god I put in a gas stove last year as that probably reduced our electric bill by quite a bit. 

I think trying to run fish equipment with solar power or a wind turbine is something to think about, but probably to expensive to set-up for the average person.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I thought about solar power panels for reef tanks  The high level of lighting should be more than plenty to run some air pumps and small power heads especially if they are low voltage.


----------

